# phone only charges while off and up to 5%



## Nukes4life (Jun 1, 2012)

hey all, 
yesterday morning my phone charged fine but yesterday evening it did not. I put it in the charger after it's battery was empty and it did not charge. I tried to turn it on and it was at 4%, when it turned off it was 2% so it did charge a little. It died and i let it charge an hour hoping for it to charge but it was only at 8% and going down way faster than normal. Even an entire night charging got it only up to 9% and instantly failing.
It is a huawei g700

what can i do 

Thanks in advance!
Nukes


----------



## Nukes4life (Jun 1, 2012)

pff after 3 chargers that worked on other phones the 4th one did it, how can 3 chargers work on some phones and not on mine?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What's the output on the charger? Some phones can't handle "quick" chargers that output 2.1a. Most chargers only output 1.0a.


----------

